# Service grounding



## John T (Dec 10, 2009)

I have a uncommon service to build and was looking for feed back. The service is a 1200 amp 120/208 v 3-phase service. The kicker is that the meter base and the 1200 amp service disc. is located 80 ft from the building mounted on a unistrut rack outside. Any ideas on the grounding of this service.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

John T said:


> I have a uncommon service to build and was looking for feed back. The service is a 1200 amp 120/208 v 3-phase service. The kicker is that the meter base and the 1200 amp service disc. is located 80 ft from the building mounted on a unistrut rack outside. Any ideas on the grounding of this service.


 as you would any other service, I imagine, 'cept your disco/meter is outside.


----------



## John T (Dec 10, 2009)

The question i have is the ufer ground, building steel ground and cold water ground is all at the building 80 ft away. Not at the service disc. We have 3 runs of 4 inch conduit with 4- 600mcm conductors in each conduit a long with a 1/0 ground in each conduit going from service disc to building m.l.o panel is iok to terminate all grounds at building m.l.o panel


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Your service is at your 1200 amp disconnect. You're feeding your building with a feeder. At your 1200 amp switch gear you will have your ground rods, UFER, whatever is present. Then you'll feed your building with line conductors, neutral and EGC. At the building you'll re-establish your GEC. 

You also need to consider number of feeders to your structure. That's something I'm a little foggy on but it seems like you are only supposed to have one feeder to a structure unless there is multiple occupancy and firewalls. I could be off base on this one though. Sounds like you have one set of parallel feeders.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

John T said:


> The question i have is the ufer ground, building steel ground and cold water ground is all at the building 80 ft away. Not at the service disc. We have 3 runs of 4 inch conduit with 4- 600mcm conductors in each conduit a long with a 1/0 ground in each conduit going from service disc to building m.l.o panel is iok to terminate all grounds at building m.l.o panel


 as long as the meter can/disco is bonded as well, I find nothing wrong with it...a termination is a termination, however far away or close it is to the service gear. Contact your local inspector for any Tx. by laws to the code.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

Grounding isn't difficult. Two grond rods and a #4 wire.

Bonding is the question in my mind. Can he bond the building piping/steel to the a building panel or does he have to take it to the service?


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

220/221 said:


> Grounding isn't difficult. Two grond rods and a #4 wire.
> 
> Bonding is the question in my mind. Can he bond the building piping/steel to the a building panel or does he have to take it to the service?


 I'd say both. CYA.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

You have two structures. The service and the building. The building is fed with a feeder from the service. Both have to have GEC's established. You bring a EGC from the service to the building.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

*Grounding*



John T said:


> The question i have is the ufer ground, building steel ground and cold water ground is all at the building 80 ft away. Not at the service disc. We have 3 runs of 4 inch conduit with 4- 600mcm conductors in each conduit a long with a 1/0 ground in each conduit going from service disc to building m.l.o panel is iok to terminate all grounds at building m.l.o panel


Yes...Building steel and water pipe must be included in the grounding...and a supplemental, as well.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

John T said:


> I have a uncommon service to build and was looking for feed back. The service is a 1200 amp 120/208 v 3-phase service. The kicker is that the meter base and the 1200 amp service disc. is located 80 ft from the building mounted on a unistrut rack outside. Any ideas on the grounding of this service.


All the NEC would require is one or two ground rods connected with 6 AWG at this structure. From this structure to the building is a feeder that will include an EGC. Because this is a feeder supplying the building the rules to follow are in 225. Specifically 225.30 through 225.40.

For the grounding electrode requirements for this feeder you must start at 250.32(A). Which basically says to do it like a service, and you must use all available electrodes. If you have a metal water line and building steel you would be done. There would be no reason for adding any more.


----------



## John T (Dec 10, 2009)

Bob Badger said:


> All the NEC would require is one or two ground rods connected with 6 AWG at this structure. From this structure to the building is a feeder that will include an EGC. Because this is a feeder supplying the building the rules to follow are in 225. Specifically 225.30 through 225.40.
> 
> For the grounding electrode requirements for this feeder you must start at 250.32(A). Which basically says to do it like a service, and you must use all available electrodes. If you have a metal water line and building steel you would be done. There would be no reason for adding any more.


Badger if i understand you right that just a ground rod at the unistrut rack then pull my egc in with my feeders and then ground service at building which includes ufer, building steel, and cold water


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

John T said:


> Badger if i understand you right that just a ground rod at the unistrut rack then pull my egc in with my feeders and then ground service at building which includes ufer, building steel, and cold water


A ground rod at the rack will satisfy the NEC requirements.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

*Grounding*



Bob Badger said:


> A ground rod at the rack will satisfy the NEC requirements.


 Don't forget bonding.


----------

